# Catfish Gumbo



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

6-9 cups of cat fish filets cut into 1 inch pieces
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup chopped bell pepper(yellow,orange,red.green)
1 cup onion
2 cloves of garlic finely chopped
1/3 cup cooking oil
4 beef bouillon cubes
4 cups boiling water
1 qt canned tomatoes
2 pkgs sliced frozen okra or fresh
4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp thyme
2-3 bay leaves crushed
1 6 oz can v-8 juice

Cook celery, bell pepper, onion, and garlic in oil until tender. Dissolve bouillon cubes in water. Add remaining ingredients except catfish, cover and simmer for 30 mins. Add catfish, cover and simmer for 15 mins until catfish flakes. 

serve over white rice


----------

